# Hmmmmmmmmm



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2016)

well I won't name any name but @Kevin may know somebody who this reminds us of.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SENC (Jan 6, 2016)

And you expect anyone to come to your side after your facebook post about the saint of a woman who married you?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2016)

SENC said:


> And you expect anyone to come to your side after your facebook post about the saint of a woman who married you?


Yeah she won't even fix me my nightly bowl of ice cream. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)

SENC said:


> And you expect anyone to come to your side after your facebook post about the saint of a woman who married you?



Be back in a minute . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)

Ohhhh you dum dum Tony I have to side with our esteemed wordsmith on this one. 

First rule of over-marrying Tony; don't run her off because you probably can't over marry twice . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Ohhhh you dum dum Tony I have to side with our esteemed wordsmith on this one.
> 
> First rule of over-marrying Tony; don't run her off because you probably can't over marry twice . . . . .


Lol glad I've got a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Lol glad I've got a good one.


Must have happened in a moment of weakness and sympathy on her part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Must have happened in a moment of weakness and sympathy on her part.


So now we have a clown among us.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> So now we have a clown among us.




Well with you we have a fungus among us so why not a clown too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well with you we have a fungus among us so why not a clown too.


Now it's two clowns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey hey hey....I thought I was the clown? Does everyone get this esteemed title or what?! Sheesh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hey hey hey....I thought I was the clown? Does everyone get this esteemed title or what?! Sheesh!


You are #1

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You are #1


And your running a close 2nd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> And your running a close 2nd.


With all your jokes in going to have to move you to the top of my list. Lol


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> With all your jokes in going to have to move you to the top of my list. Lol


Sorry about that, the devil made me do it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Sorry about that, the devil made me do it.


The devil or @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Is this the right count? 3 clowns and 1 fungus.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 7, 2016)

Whaoh, Just red the FB post I believe everyone's referring to. If it's the one about her cooking, @Tclem should have just slammed his wiener in a door and been done with it. Would be less painful in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Whaoh, Just red the FB post I believe everyone's referring to. If it's the one about her cooking, @Tclem should have just slammed his wiener in a door and been done with it. Would be less painful in the long run.


She cooked again tonight. Lol I'm the king of my castle.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> The devil or @ripjack13



I'm an evil clown aint I...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> She cooked again tonight. Lol I'm the king of my castle.


Keep it up and you will be the queen of your castle!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Keep it up and you will be the queen of your castle!!


That's why I don't bring her down so you can't tell her anything. Lol

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> That's why I don't bring her down so you can't tell her anything. Lol


Cluck, Cluck, Cluck!!! See your voice is already changing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2016)

Good night Ya'll, it's been fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

